# Bertha's and Bart's babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bart is a standard pied champagne, Berthat is a standard pied argente, the bubs are about three weeks old.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww I've just had a marked champagne turn up in my littler lol, very random


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw one of them looks variegated


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the little gray one


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddeh do I spy an ASF in your icon? How cute! 
(off topic!)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how I'm getting replies to a posting from the middle of October. Weird.

Um, I think the one thought to be variegated is actually splashed.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

> Maddeh do I spy an ASF in your icon? How cute!


Oh I wish! Hoping to get some soon, but it's actually a picture of my variegateds all cuddled up together in the first week that I had them  I can see what you mean now I look at it.. they do have a bit of an ASF look to them haha 



> Um, I think the one thought to be variegated is actually splashed.


Ah I see, the background is very pale which was why I was mistaken. Very nice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yellow and red based colors on a splashed mousie always always dilute the background to white.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure, I love bubs. February of next year now, lol!


----------

